# My new celebration Bermuda lawn is getting brown/dead spots



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!!

Can you tell us a little more about the lawn and what has been done to it? The more information you can give us the better we will be able to help you.


----------



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thank you. Glad to be here. Yea the sod was laid in mid April. It was looking great then I gave it its first mow last Sunday and two days later these areas appeared. I haven't put down any fertilizer just water since it was laid. It did get hot then for about a week we got a lot of rain and the temperature dropped quite a bit then it got hot again . Here are some more pics


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@jhild88 I'm guessing that is fungus related. Have you seen any spots on the grass or mycelium in these areas in the mornings?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree with Spammage that it is most likely a fungus issue and you probably need to give it some fertilizer too with all the watering and rain you have had, it has probably flushed a lot of the nutrients away. I would recommend a good starter fertilizer to help it set some roots.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Agreed, looks like fungus


----------



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ok. Thank you. I'll give it a try any recommendation on a fungal killer?


----------



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Or the best way to get rid of the fungus. And should I stay away from mowing till the fungus is gone. I don't want to spread it if possible. And thank you everyone for the help. I'm new to this so all this info is greatly appreciated


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I like Heritage G. I disagree with fertilizer. If you suspect fungus you should not add nutrients until that's been controlled.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I like Heritage G. I disagree with fertilizer. If you suspect fungus you should not add nutrients until that's been controlled.


I agree, and would stay off of it until you get it under control to avoid spreading it.

Mycelium is a cotton like growth that you will usually see very early in the morning before the sun can dry it out.

Before you go that way, have you checked the areas with a screwdriver to see if you can penetrate the soil? Are you certain that the sod wasn't laid on to some debris/trash that could inhibit rooting? Fungicide is expensive (not compared to sod), so I would investigate a little first.

The reasons I believe it's a fungus are the color and the area covered. If this was water, then I doubt that there would be green areas in the middle of the dead/dying areas. As far as color, drought stressed and dormant bermuda usually has more of a golden color. Grey says dead IMO.

Depending on the fungus, the foliage could be dead with the roots being fine, or if it's a pythium or other root attacking fungus, you may have to plug the areas once the rest of it is well established.


----------



## cousineau18 (May 28, 2019)

I would get disease ex or heritage G, whichever you can get your hands on and start bagging your clippings over the next 3 weeks and should be good to go.


----------



## jhild88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ok thank you guys for tips.


----------



## Davie_Gravy (Mar 2, 2018)

would propiconazole 14.3 be as effective? As long as OP can spray vs spread the app, it appears to be easier on the wallet.


----------

